# Putting extension on dryer gas line



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

I am rearranging the laundry area and the dryer is going to end up pushed into a corner. This will make it very difficult to get at the gas connection, which is at the bottom back, when pushing it into or out of that slot. Is there any rule like, "Thou shalt not place the gas connection in a convenient location." that precludes adding a stand pipe to the dryer that brings the compression fitting up above the top of the dryer so the gas line can be accessed before the dryer comes out? The top of the stand pipe would be attached to the dryer case with a bracket for structural support.


----------



## Jeffmbarth (Dec 5, 2011)

No there is no rule that states that you can not put an extension on the gas line. Several reminders might be an order here though. 1) in the united states accounting the federal gas code you have to have a shut off within six feet of the back of the appliance. (it sounds like you are going to do this) Therefore you would want to have a shutoff at the end of the extension before you put the shorty that goes to the dryer. 2) (you have said that you are going to do this) Put some supports on the pipe. Once you get the pipe installed you don't want to keep moving it as it will loosen up the seal and cause leaks. 

The other option that there is that would be more of an esthetic upgrade would be to a gas box that would be install inset into the drywall at an agreeable height. This keeps the connection up higher, while keeping the appearance a little nicer. 

The later option might require you to tear into the drywall.


----------



## mwpiper (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Drywall is not up yet. Still bare concrete so this is a good time to plan.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

http://www.nfpa.org/aboutthecodes/list_of_codes_and_standards.asp?cookie_test=1

You did not say what fuel gas you are using. Go to NFPA 54 or NFPA 58 for the fuel gas used. The code will tell you what support spacing to use on the pipe, and show pictures of pipe runs. There is also a chart showing drip legs. 

Mr. jeffmbarth is not correct about moving the pipe and causing leaks. The pipe dope is a lube, the taper of the pipe threads is what seals. If the pipe is tight, there will be no leaks. 

Shut off the gas supply, remove the gas stop, extend the pipe. Reinstall the gas stop,or better, install a new gas stop. Install a new flex gas connector. The gas connectors are available in lengths from 12" to 48". You are not allowed to connect flex connectors together for increased length. You may need to use 90 * elbows so the flex connectors do not get kinked as you move the dryer in and out. Or you could run the pipe up the wall so the stop is more accessable. Turn on the gas and check for leaks. I have found the only good leak tester is available only by the gallon. I get mine from a propane supplier. The stuff HD sells is crap. You can make your own w/dawn dish soap, but,it is corrosive and will rust the black pipe. After checking for leaks, open the closed valves and light the appliances. 

Do not take shortcuts. Gas go BOOM! Make house into toothpicks, kill people dead. 

Last week I learned the proper response to a broken meter shut off. The meter had a leak when I did my pressure test. I made 4 calls to Cascade Gas before I got a response. The gas man went to turn on the gas, when the valve broke. No leak, but now the gas man was unable to turn on the gas at all. I did not learn any new words, in fact I had used those words on other jobs and found the words to be ineffective. But I did learn that kicking the tires on the van did not help the problem at all. The gas company had to dig a hole in the parking lot, pinch the pipe and do some other stuff before replacing the broken valve. Glad I did not try to open the valve.


----------

